# L'uscita del Genitivo



## ilverbo

Ciao,Questa volta mi riferisco finalmente ad un aspetto piu' elevato della lingua Italiana nel contesto del libro "Acciaio" .In questa citazione la maestra spiega la terza declinazione dei sostantivi nel Latino:"Nomi imparisillabi che hanno due consonanti prima dell'uscita del genitivo in -is. Esempio: mens mentis, pons pontis."Se ho capito bene l'uscita e' la parte finale della parola. Quindi perche' nell'esempio riportato si aggiunge sempre la lettera "t" prima del suffisso "is" e la parola finale insomma non obbedisce al modello spiegato: invece di Xnsis - diventa XXtis??perche' quando ce la "s" bisogna mettere la "t" e fare questa modifica?...Grazie!il.V.


----------



## ilverbo

Quindi la "s" di mens/pons appartiene a un'altro caso (nominativo?) scusatemi per l'ignoranza...Le "parole master" saranno: men e- pon...?Grazie!...


----------



## francisgranada

_Mens, pons_ - sono "imparisillabi" (una sola sillaba)
_Mentis, pontis _-  "prima dell'uscita del genitivo in -is" hanno due consonanti (cioè *nt*)

Secondo me, la maestra dice la verità, almeno nel caso degli esempi riportati: _mens _e _pons _sono sostantivi monosillabi ed al genitivo ci sono due consonanti che precedono la desinenza -_is._ 

La presenza della "t" è un'altra cosa e concerne piuttosto l'etimologia delle parole latine in questione e non tanto la spiegazione della propria declinazione. Infatti, la "t" etimologicamente fa parte del tema dei sostantivi _mens _e _pons, _per cui appare anche in altri casi grammaticali (tranne il nominativo). Le forme più antiche di _mens _e _pons _potevano essere *_ments _e *_ponts_. Per la presenza della "t", vedi anche le parole italiane _men*t*e _e_ pon*t*e_.

P.S. Le "parole master" sarebbero _ment_- e _pont_-


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> NOTA: in questo forum si discute della lingua ITALIANA.
> Se volete discutere del LATINO potete farlo nel forum di pertinenza



*Lingua Latina (Latin)*


----------



## violadaprile

> Se ho capito bene l'uscita e' la parte finale della parola.


Si chiama 'desinenza', anche in italiano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

violadaprile said:


> Si chiama 'desinenza', anche in italiano.



Io direi che si chiama SOLO desinenza.
Mai sentito "uscita di una parola" in vita mia.


----------



## violadaprile

... anche *per l'*italiano, non solo per il latino ...
scusa il lapsus calami


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> ... anche *per l'*italiano, non solo per il latino ...
> scusa il lapsus calami



Chiedo solo un chiarimento : mi sfugge quali siano le desinenze della lingua italiana (i predicati verbali o semplicemente verbi/genere dei nomi/preposizioni composte , sono i soli casi che mi vengono in mente, con molti dubbi... poi plurale/singolare...). I sostantivi italiani hanno una desinenza (genitivo, dativo,ablativo ecc.) ?  GRAZIE !


----------



## francisgranada

Nell'italiano non esiste più la declinazione nel vero senso della parola, cioè non esistono desinenze per i casi grammaticali. Essi si esprimono con preposizioni (di,a,in ...) e anche tramite l'ordine delle parole nella frase (p.e. il nominativo precede l'accusativo). 

Quello che ci è "rimasto" dalla declinazione latina, è il _plurale _(rispetto al singolare) ed il _femminile _(rispetto al maschile), per cui nel caso dei sostantivi/aggettivi nell'italiano possiamo parlare solo delle desinenze del numero e del genere, ma non dei casi (genitivo, dativo, ablativo ...).


----------



## longplay

francisgranada said:


> Nell'italiano non esiste più la declinazione nel vero senso della parola, cioè non esistono desinenze per i casi grammaticali. Essi si esprimono con preposizioni (di,a,in ...) e anche tramite l'ordine delle parole nella frase (p.e. il nominativo precede l'accusativo).
> 
> Quello che ci è "rimasto" dalla declinazione latina, è il _plurale _(rispetto al singolare) ed il _femminile _(rispetto al maschile), per cui nel caso dei sostantivi/aggettivi nell'italiano possiamo parlare solo delle desinenze del numero e del genere, ma non dei casi (genitivo, dativo, ablativo ...).




grazie, ma sostanzialmene, il caso più importante è quello della declinazione dei verbi. Giusto ?


----------



## francisgranada

longplay said:


> grazie, ma sostanzialmene, il caso più importante è quello della declinazione dei verbi. Giusto ?


Sì, con una piccola correzione: nel caso dei verbi si usa il termine _coniugazione (_e non _declinazione_). Comunque, p.e. nelle forme _amo, ami, ama, amiamo _... le terminazioni -o_,-i,-a,-iamo_ ... si chiamano desinenze.


----------



## matoupaschat

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io direi che si chiama SOLO desinenza.
> Mai sentito "uscita di una parola" in vita mia.


Scusa Paul , ho incontrato parecchie volte nelle grammatiche l'espressione "parole uscenti in ...", e il Treccani conferma: 

*uscita* s. f. [der. di uscire]. 
*3.* In senso fig., in varî usi scient. e tecn.: – 
 *a.* In linguistica, terminazione, desinenza, o fonema finale di una parola: _verbi che hanno all’infinito l’u. in «-are»_; _u. in consonante_,_ in vocale.

_Cordiali saluti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Scusa Paul , ho incontrato parecchie volte nelle grammatiche l'espressione "parole uscenti in ...", e il Treccani conferma:
> 
> *uscita* s. f. [der. di uscire].
> *3.* In senso fig., in varî usi scient. e tecn.: –
> *a.* In linguistica, terminazione, desinenza, o fonema finale di una parola: _verbi che hanno all’infinito l’u. in «-are»_; _u. in consonante_,_ in vocale.
> 
> _Cordiali saluti.



Evidentemente il termine esiste, ma io in 5 anni di latino al liceo mai ho sentito parlare di "uscite", ma sempre di desinenze.


----------



## violadaprile

Io in anni 8, visto che il latino si cominciava in prima media.
Contemporaneamente si cominciava anche uno studio "serio" della grammatica, con le definizioni corrette, e lo studio della sintassi (imprescindibile).

Dove le "uscite", mai definite prima, cominciavano a chiamarsi desinenze, i nomi prendevano l'appellativo di "sostantivi" e gli aggettivi quello di "attributi".
Certo che qualcuno diceva "uscita". Ma veniva ripreso duramente!



PS sottoscrivo per il verbo il termine "coniugazione", ma forse è scontato.


----------



## giginho

Straquoto Paul  e Viola, ma per me gli anni sono 10: 5 di latino e 5 di greco!!


----------



## longplay

francisgranada said:


> Sì, con una piccola correzione: nel caso dei verbi si usa il termine _coniugazione (_e non _declinazione_). Comunque, p.e. nelle forme _amo, ami, ama, amiamo _... le terminazioni -o_,-i,-a,-iamo_ ... si chiamano desinenze.


Non sono tanto d' accordo : le coniugazioni identificano "Gruppi di verbi: -are-ere-ire" e ciascun gruppo ha la sua declinazione, con tanto di desinenze. Corretto ?


----------



## violadaprile

No
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Declinazione_(grammatica)
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coniugazione (penultimo punto)
Ma sicuramente anche qui ci sono meravigliosi dizionari da consultare.
Cosa potrebbe mai significare "della prima coniugazione" se non a identificare tutta la sequela delle desinenze per "coniugare" il verbo?



giginho said:


> Straquoto Paul e Viola, ma per me gli anni sono 10: 5 di latino e 5 di greco!!


Allora per me sono 13


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo che il termine che comprende sia la coniugazione che la declinazione è la _flessione._

Vedi http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flessione_(linguistica)


----------



## violadaprile

Ahhh cavolo! 
Completamente dimenticato! Ma verissimo ^^


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> No
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Declinazione_(grammatica)
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coniugazione (penultimo punto)
> Ma sicuramente anche qui ci sono meravigliosi dizionari da consultare.
> Cosa potrebbe mai significare "della prima coniugazione" se non a identificare tutta la sequela delle desinenze per "coniugare" il verbo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scusami, ma perchè un "no" così netto ? Forse le mie modeste nozioni di grammatica sono state sorpassate da wikipedia.In ogni caso se puoi cortesemente consultare il
> seguente www.grammaticaitaliana.eu/verbiitaliani. Mi spiace, ma non sono riuscito a fare un link diretto e spero che il riferimento "per esteso" sia corretto.Grazie !
Click to expand...


----------



## violadaprile

Il link che hai messo non funziona, per favore riprova.
Se ci sono opinioni diverse è sempre interessante.

EDIT:
Trovato! Il link giusto è questo (anch'io non sono capace di fare i link diretti):
http://www.grammaticaitaliana.eu/verbi_italiani.html

Direttamente dal tuo sito, secondo capoverso:


> Tale  “flessione” viene chiamata _coniugazione _e incide nella sola _desinenza_ (parte finale e variabile del verbo) quando la _radice_ (parte stabile) rimane immutata, e in tal caso si parlerà di *verbi regolari*, mentre incide in entrambe le parti se si tratta di *verbi irregolari*.


----------



## francisgranada

Forse vi siete malintesi un po'. Ovviamente, esiste la 1a, 2a, 3a coniugazione nel senso che ci sono tre _tipi _(o tipologie, gruppi ...) di coniugazione (nell'italiano). I verbi appartenenti a questi tipi si _coniugano _diversamente, per cui tre tipi. Ma sempre si parla della _coniugazione _e non di declinazione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Importante --- a tutti gli utenti del forum


----------

